# Alchemie Mount



## Kamantum (11. Januar 2009)

HI,
Mit WOTLK hat blizzard ja den Ingerneuren und Schneidern unter uns ein neues Mount beschert. Den Fliegenden Teppich auf seiten der Schneider und das Motorrad sowie (schon seit bc) den helikopter für die Ingenieure. 
Mir kam spontan beim Alchemie skillen eine Idee für ein Mount für uns Alchemisten.
Was haltet ihr von einer Art gas, das aus dem Rauch vieler seltener Kräuter hergestellt wird, das wenn man es aus der Phiole rauslässt eine Wolke formt, auf der man dann durch die Lüfte schwebt!
Ist nur so ein spontaner einfall, kritik und kommentar ist erwünscht!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Kama



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (11. Januar 2009)

das problem ist, man kann sich für jeden beruf ein mount einfallen lassen, die frage ist nur ob das auch wirklich sinnvoll wäre.


----------



## Kurushimi (11. Januar 2009)

so ne art furzkissen? nee danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamantum (11. Januar 2009)

hmm stimmt, wäre in meinen augen aber in dem sinne sinnvoll, dass man den beruf eines characters besser erkennen kann und es auch mehr individualität ins spiel bringen würde.


----------



## jolk (11. Januar 2009)

Kamantum schrieb:


> dass man den beruf eines characters besser erkennen kann


wieso sollte man den beruf schneller erkennen können..? ingi mounts sind alle handelbar, bei schneider weiß ichs net....


----------



## Tabuno (11. Januar 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> wieso sollte man den beruf schneller erkennen können..? ingi mounts sind alle handelbar, bei schneider weiß ichs net....


Beim 60 % Schneider Mount ist es so, dass man einen Skill von 410 braucht um das Mount zu benutzen also wirds wohl beim 280 % Mount so sein, dass man einen Skill von 450 braucht. Also nur für Schneider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Syane (11. Januar 2009)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> das problem ist, man kann sich für jeden beruf ein mount einfallen lassen, die frage ist nur ob das auch wirklich sinnvoll wäre.




Wieso muss ich da jezt schmunzeln =)

Es gibt in wow soooovieles das nicht Sinnvoll oder besser gesagt unnötig ist... es kostet halt nur nen Heiden Geld und dient nur zur Belustigung und als Statussymbol... Weil man kann ja dann auch Fragen ..ist das Ingi-mottorrad sinnvoll? Ist der Teppig sinnvoll?


----------



## Tabuno (11. Januar 2009)

Dann kann man auch gleich so an die Sache gehen: Sind Erfolge sinnvoll, sind Raids sinnvoll? etc. Ich finde das mit den Mounts gut, so hat jeder sozusagen ein unterschiedliches...
und /sign @ Syane 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (11. Januar 2009)

@syane:
ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich das ingi mount oder den fliegenden teppich befürworte, ganz im gegenteil, ich halte sie für überflüssig, genauso wie ich jedes andere mount, was man durch einen beruf bekommen kann, für überflüssig halte


----------



## Lightning(imba mage)man (11. Januar 2009)

bzw. halten werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamantum (12. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Antworten, aber ich würde gerne von denen, die meine Idee für gut halten wissen wie sie ein Alchemie Mount Designen würden. Also ob sie auch für eine Art Gas wären oder ob sie andere Ideeen haben!


----------



## sTereoType (12. Januar 2009)

spontan die idee kommen...beim dragon ball gucken zufällig?^^ Jindujun sag ich da nur^^


----------



## Scourge TH (19. Januar 2009)

Im Gedanken an die Apothekervereinigung schlage ich ein Skelettpferd vor, welches mit Alchemie auf die Beine gestellt wird xD


----------



## Thaielb (19. Januar 2009)

Finde ich gut. Meine Juwelierin möchte dann auch eine mit Edelsteinen besetzte Kutsche als Berufs-Mount!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irmeli (21. Januar 2009)

Die vielen Mounts dies schon gibt sind absolut übertrieben. ZB. der 280er Teppich ist ne absolute Fehlkostruktion! Wer steht schon auf einem fliegenden Teppich!!
Ein Hexer ist doch nicht Aladin! So ein Quark!


----------



## krachwummschami (28. Januar 2009)

ja hehe das is nur ne frage wie mans rüberkommen lässt hehehe xD ...

sagen wir einfach das mount kein mount, sondern nur ne pfeife die mit nem 1/4 stacc kräuter gezündet wird. nach 4 sec is ma so knülle das ma fliegen kann!!!1

pro: niedrige anschaffungsgebür
contra: wenn dir dein zeug ausgeht musst du erst 10 mins kräuter sammeln ^^


----------



## mookuh (29. Januar 2009)

jolk schrieb:


> ingi mounts sind alle handelbar, bei schneider weiß ichs net....



Das Ingi flugmount ist nicht handelbar...


Wie wärs für Alchi mit ner Art Schleim? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## battschack (31. Januar 2009)

Irmeli schrieb:


> Die vielen Mounts dies schon gibt sind absolut übertrieben. ZB. der 280er Teppich ist ne absolute Fehlkostruktion! Wer steht schon auf einem fliegenden Teppich!!
> Ein Hexer ist doch nicht Aladin! So ein Quark!



in ein spiel wo alles geht warum solls da kein teppich geben? ich finds gut so


----------



## vickie (2. Februar 2009)

Schleim / Rauch, alles Käse....
Soll der Alchi seine Kräuter anzünden damit eine Wolke kommt?
Soll der Alchi seine Kräuter zermatschen damit er Schleim bekommt?

Realistischer wäre es wenn sich der Alchi einen neuen Stein bauen kann um damit einen alten Waldgeist zu beschwören.
Und der kann dann fliegen.

Schleim und Rauch *tztztztz*
Würd sowas von scheiße aussehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als wenn Alchis so die Looser sind die auf Resten fliegen wenn alle anderen sowas tolles haben^^


----------



## Amilcar (2. Februar 2009)

vickie schrieb:


> Realistischer wäre es wenn sich der Alchi einen neuen Stein bauen kann um damit einen alten Waldgeist zu beschwören.
> Und der kann dann fliegen.



Mir kommt da grad eher so das Bild von ein laufenden Baum (gibts ja auch in wow) auf den der Alchi klettert und losmarschiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie das Ding als fliegende Variante aussehen könnte, kp...

Tante Edith meint: hm.. der Baum passt eigentlich besser zu Blümchenpflückerhippies, aber das sind die meisten Alchis ja eh.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panador (10. Februar 2009)

Die Idee is schon nett, aber ich hätte lieber was ganz neues, ne neue Idee nich schon wieder "Mount", gibt ja schon mehr als genug... Was das sein könnte - keine Ahnung, hoffe mal die kreativen Köpfe bei Blizz haben da mehr Ideen. ^^ Das Ingi-Flugmount passt einfach wie die Faust aufs Auge zum Beruf, der fliegende Teppich macht auch noch Sinn, aber sonst.... Schmied? Ne, das müßte zu sehr an Ingi-Gefilde ran. Alchemie? schwer, Pflanzen etc. da fällt mir keine nicht-lächerlich-wirkende Möglichkeit ein. Inschriftenkunde? Auf nem riesen Pergament fliegen?.... Oo Wer möchte sowas?

Ich wäre stark dafür für jeden Beruf was ganz spezielles zu machen, dass den Beruf entsprechend verkörpert. Die beiden bisherigen Mounts tun das einfach, für die anderen Berufe müßte man da eventuell ganz neue Wege beschreiten. 

Bei Alchemie könnt ich mir da grad gar nix vorstellen, bei Kräuterkunde irgendwas mit Kräutern, Wurzeln, "Teleport"/Transport über die Wurzeln der Welt etc. irgendsowas, aber bei Alchemie, Tränke etc. ... kA, außer Tränke die einen selbst fliegen lassen könnten zb... nix.


----------



## Chínín (10. Februar 2009)

Vllt. einen Trank der die Luft um einen verdichtet und man dann darin schwimmen kann?

(Brainstorming-Idee)


----------



## neo1986 (10. Februar 2009)

Lightning(imba schrieb:


> das problem ist, man kann sich für jeden beruf ein mount einfallen lassen, die frage ist nur ob das auch wirklich sinnvoll wäre.


/sign mehr muss man darüber net sagen mit einem vernümpftigem menschenverstand fällt einem da schon etwas auf.


----------



## Pushkin (18. Februar 2009)

mount für alchi: nen gänseblümchen mit zügeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Altsahir (2. März 2009)

Dann wäre ich einfach für einen Flugtrank.

Könnte man ja mit einem Superman-Tabard kombionieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## llviktorj (12. März 2009)

ein trank welches dem alchi flügel wachsen lässt!!!


----------



## Flakk-Antonidas (18. März 2009)

und einen Raketentrank "Unendlicher Raketentrank. Ihr könnt für 30 Sekunden mit 300% Tempo durch die Lüfte fliegen. Abklingzeit 10 Minuten", dazu stelle ich mir dann so einen Tunnelblick-Geschwindigkeitseffekt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mal eben von Dalaran ins Sholazarbecken düsen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder einen Portaltrank, der einen bei einem beliebigen Flugpunkt absetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oder einen Wiederbelebungstrank, den man kurz vor seinem Ableben schlucken muss, der eine Art Totstellen vom Jäger simuliert und wenn die Gefahr vorbei ist, kann man die Gruppe rezzen (wenn man rezzen kann) ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ach, da gäbs noch viele schöne Sachen ...


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

Wär doch blöd wenn es für alchi nen mount gäbe. Das passt doch gar nicht... beim ingi is das okay, da passt es perfekt dazu...


----------



## Safedisk2 (24. März 2009)

Ick würd da janz einfach ne Pflanze als Mount nehmen... Wo man sich dann auf dem Blatt der "Blume/Pflanze" drauf setzen kann. Und Abgrassssen geht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mfg "Muttis Staubsauger"


----------



## Dexis (26. März 2009)

was mir noch einfällt wäre, dass in der natur pflanzen ja ihre pollen/samen über die luft verbreiten... also wäre das mount eine pflanze, die eine magische polle erschafft, auf der man fliegen kann o.O
muhaha

was man alles so ausdenkt, wenn man mal eben so in die tüte brainstormt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WAR_FAN (5. April 2009)

yeah sieht dann so aus als würde man auf seinem furz schweben!


----------



## Laberede (6. April 2009)

Oh mein Gott.

Berufe mit Flugmount werden anderweitig genervt !
Schneiderei war mit dem Teppich erstmal völliger Dreck - hab ich verlernt.

Also laßt mich bitte erstmal meine bescheidenen Alchie Vorzüge genießen, bevor das hier noch jemand von Blizz aufgreift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (6. April 2009)

Nen Trank der einen Fliegen lässt, das wär mal schön.

Wenns kein Trank ist eventuell ne Kräutermischung.


----------



## Marienkaefer (30. April 2009)

Ich würds cool finden, wenn man durch die Luft schwebt wie beim levitieren - nur eben höher und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vincent van Dark (3. Mai 2009)

Nein lasst es bitte die armen RP spieler unter uns
 zählen doch schon als ausenseiter ist schon ne 
heidenarbeit zu erklären warum da ein nachtelf
 auf nem motorad rumfährt wenn jetz der 
Gnom auf dem waldgeist rum schwebt werden sicher bald die RP server abgeschafft


----------



## Syrras (3. Mai 2009)

Wenn man schon mit der Apothekervereinigung kommt, sollte man eine dieser Undercity Stadtwachen (Abominations oder wie die heissen) zusammenhexen können!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (2. Juni 2009)

Auja, und Schmiede dürfen dann auf einem Amboss reiten xD
Stellt euch mal vor, ihr twinkt gemütlich und entspannt, ihr läuft im Wald von Elwynn hin und her und erledigt Eure Quests als auf einmal ein riesiger Krieger auf einem massiven Stück Eisen an euch vorbei zieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dann würden wahrscheinlich Verzauberer einen verzauberten Hexenbesen bekommen, Lederer ein Fahrrad und Juweliere einen Stein. Köche können auf Palatschinken fliegen oder ihr gebratenes Hühnchen zum fliegen überreden... auja was für Ideen ich jetzt habe... xD

Hau rein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

@ Pfefi Schmiedmount: Der fliegend Amboss "Hey ihr da unten!" Scheiße, er stürzt ab.. *Iuu.... BUMM, BATSCH*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lederermount: Greif ohne Haut? Dann gäbs aber WoW FSK 18.

Inschriftenkundlermount: Das fliegende Papiiiier!


----------



## Dabow (9. Juni 2009)

Kamantum schrieb:


> HI,
> Mit WOTLK hat blizzard ja den Ingerneuren und Schneidern unter uns ein neues Mount beschert. Den Fliegenden Teppich auf seiten der Schneider und das Motorrad sowie (schon seit bc) den helikopter für die Ingenieure.
> Mir kam spontan beim Alchemie skillen eine Idee für ein Mount für uns Alchemisten.
> Was haltet ihr von einer Art gas, das aus dem Rauch vieler seltener Kräuter hergestellt wird, das wenn man es aus der Phiole rauslässt eine Wolke formt, auf der man dann durch die Lüfte schwebt!
> ...



Glaube nicht dass sowas kommen wird. Nur weil der Ingi sowas bauen kann, muss das der Alchie nicht auch können. Sobald es für den Alchie verfügbar wäre, heulen alle anderen Klassen und die Tränen kullern wieder !


----------



## Gerak (9. Juni 2009)

klingt wie ein flschengeist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so find ich die idee nicht schlecht solang wir kräuterer nicht auf ne riesen sonnenblume unterwegs sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcney (9. Juni 2009)

Also ich würde  ein Boden Mount gut finden so ein Baum am besten also die die in Zangarmarschen sind da sitzt man dann oben auf den Kopf =)


----------



## Banload (9. Juni 2009)

Als nächstes kommt ein Schmiedemount als geflügelter Amboss mit Beinen? O.o


----------



## despero (10. Juni 2009)

stell mir nen papierflieger für inschriftler recht lustig vor, oder ein origami kranich xD

gief kranich!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (10. Juni 2009)

Tss  - Alchis. 
So kommt ihr nie zu Potte. Keinerlei Geschäftssinn.
Warum schlagt ihr nicht einfach vor, dass die Mopeds Sprit brauchen und ihr den raffinieren/destillieren könnt?
Dann könntet ihr überall Tankstellen aufmachen.
In Kooperation mit Ingenieuren und Juwelieren evtl. die Kisten etwas aufmotzen. Tiefer legen und verchromen und all so was.

Und ab Kochskill 350 könntet ihr sogar noch eine Pommes Bude daneben betreiben




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pfefi (16. Juni 2009)

Uh uh! einen hab ich noch:
Anschließend können Fischer mit skill 450 "fliegen fischen!" xD
- er musste gebracht werden, das ist ein klassiker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liebe Grüße,
Pfefi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Orgul (8. Juli 2009)

Mein Vorschlag, Blizz sollte einfach das "Reittier" vom Goblin-Alchemisten (ein neutraler Held aus WC III) übernehmen. Das wär dann ein unter Drogen stehender Reitoger!
Eventuell vom Moralischen Standpunkt her ned ganz einwandfrei, andererseits würde sich das wunderbar in ner Questreihe verpacken lassen (haufenweise seltene Kräuter farmen, alles in nen kleinen Labor zusammenbraun, Oger suchen und unter Drogen setzen, Fertig)


----------



## Moerli (8. Juli 2009)

Ich find jetzt n Alchemistenmount nicht so wahnsinnig notwendig. Ganz im Gegensatz zu einem vernünftigen Alchemistenstein!!


----------



## The-Dragon (11. Juli 2009)

Es gäbe sicherlich noch viel "krankes" Zeug, was man sich für die Berufe oder auch Klassen an Mounts einfallen lassen könnte.

Letzendlich wäre es zwar genauso sinnlos, wie das Hexenmeister, Paladine und DKs ihre eigenen Mounts haben, aber hey, wo bleibt da die Gerechtigkeit. Mit den Berufen isses eine Sache, die Berufsmounts sind auch nur nette Gimmicks, die eh kaum einer benutzt, aber bei den Klassenmounts sehe ich da schon Handlungsbedarf. 

Wenn sich ein Hexer sein Mount ausm Abyss herbeirufen kann, warum sollte dann ein Magier sich keins herbeizaubern können oder der Schamane die Elemente anrufen oder so? Wenn mans fair gestalten will, was Blizzard ja irgendwo versucht, wäre das einfach ein Muss!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Vergesst die Berufsmounts, gief Klassenmounts!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (19. Juli 2009)

Kamantum schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr von einer Art gas, das aus dem Rauch vieler seltener Kräuter hergestellt wird, das wenn man es aus der Phiole rauslässt eine Wolke formt, auf der man dann durch die Lüfte schwebt!


Da hat jmd zu viel Dragonball geguckt


----------



## Mugrim (20. Juli 2009)

Auf einer Wolke schweben? Wie bei den Glücksbärchen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (20. Juli 2009)

Also, eigentlich finde ich die Idee ganz witzig mit Mount für jeden Beruf. Wie der dann aussieht wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht.
Lustig wären aber auch noch Pets für jeden Beruf, Ingis können sich welcher erstellen. Für Alchie ein "Flaschengeist" wäre doch witzig, der entsteht per Zufall beim Experimentieren...


----------



## Wowneuling (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, ein Trank, welcher Flügel verleiht. Und wir werden ihn "Trank des roten Bullen" nennen. Geniale Idee und vorallem so innovativ. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Prättcha (11. August 2009)

Ihr diskutiert im Grunde genommen nur darüber, wie Blizzard sein Spiel noch weiter kaputtmachen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja, jetzt mal im Ernst, mich würd das nicht sonderlich stören, wenn jeder Beruf sein eigenes Mount kriegt. Aber gewisse Voraussetzungen muss es ja erfüllen, z.B. muss es auch zum Beruf passen( ich erinnere an die Gaswolke für Alchis... tz tz). Drum geb ich auch meinen Senf dazu ab:

- Alchiemist: Als Reitmount lässt er den Boden durch Wurzeln durchschlagen. Der Alchi steht dann auf der Bodenplatte, die von den Wurzeln hochgedrückt und bewegt wird. Das 
                   ganze erfolgt, wenn der Alchi ein paar Tropfen vom "Wurzelwunder" auf den Boden tropft. Als Flugmount bekommt  er LSD, welches ihm ermöglicht, fliegende lila 
                   Pinguine zu sehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gortug (19. August 2009)

Hm also ich würde cooler finden wenn sich alchis son hippi bus bauen könnten wir sind doch so naturverbunden^^


----------



## Fhebral (1. September 2009)

Der Alchi könnte sich auch echt eine Mixtur zusammenmixen durch die er selber Fliegen kann. XD 
Is mir durch Bugs schon mehrfach passiert, dass ich ohne MOunt durch die Luft geschwommen bin, oder in Fluggestalt mitm Druiden zb bei den Valkyr-Gebiet, da fliegt man auch ohne mount rum.  
Das würde mir sehr gefallen XD  Der HeliumTrank ftw XD


----------



## Mightymagic (2. September 2009)

Gut treiben wir es mal auf die Spitze:

Ein Nachtelf-Alchi bekommt eine Questreihe, bei der er den Mount Hyal besuchen muss; nachdem der Endboss besiegt wurde, singt er den Lebensbaum an, verbrennt 20 Frostlotus, springt von einem Bein mit Salto auf das andere, schreit "BujakaBujaka" und bekommt als Transportmittel ein Wurzelauto aus intelligentem Birnbaumholz.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gierdre (2. September 2009)

Mightymagic schrieb:


> Gut treiben wir es mal auf die Spitze:
> 
> Ein Nachtelf-Alchi bekommt eine Questreihe, bei der er den Mount Hyal besuchen muss; nachdem der Endboss besiegt wurde, singt er den Lebensbaum an, verbrennt 20 Frostlotus, springt von einem Bein mit Salto auf das andere, schreit "BujakaBujaka" und bekommt als Transportmittel ein Wurzelauto aus intelligentem Birnbaumholz.



gröööhl - nicht schlecht!


----------



## Ælenaya (7. September 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> Das Ingi flugmount ist nicht handelbar...
> 
> 
> Wie wärs für Alchi mit ner Art Schleim?
> ...



Fail!!!!

Ingi-Mounts, sowie Schneider-Mounts sind Handelbar.....    allerdings nur mit Berufsskill nutzbar!!!


----------



## Mightymagic (9. September 2009)

Ælenaya schrieb:


> Ingi-Mounts, sowie Schneider-Mounts sind Handelbar.....    allerdings nur mit Berufsskill nutzbar!!!



Hm, wenn das stimmt, kann ich es dann auch lernen oder braucht man dazu auch schon den Berufeskill??


----------



## Benegeserit (6. November 2009)

Kurushimi schrieb:


> so ne art furzkissen? nee danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



XD


----------



## Badumsaen (12. November 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Ja, ein Trank, welcher Flügel verleiht. Und wir werden ihn "Trank des roten Bullen" nennen. Geniale Idee und vorallem so innovativ.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Den gibts schon in den Zangarmarschen als Questbelohnung. Der "Purpurbull Energietrank" stellt 54 Energie eines Schurken wieder her ^^ 
die werden wohl kaum die Idee nochmal aufgreifen xD

An sich wär ein Alchimount unnötig und mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit an den Haaren herbeigezogen (Schleim.. Wolke.. hust x)
Pflanzen fäng ich auch seltsam ^^ genau betrachtet ist der Alchi bzw KKler ja der Erzfeind der Pflanzen ;P
Flügel wären wohl zu Aion-haft... fänd ich nich so prickelnd

Warum muss ich jetzt an irgendeine Werbung denken, in der Leute auf Limoflaschen reiten und die Limo so hinten aus dem Flasche raussprudelt xD

Oder ein Trank, der einen glauben lässt man kann fliegen Oo kann man aber nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. März 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> Wie wärs für Alchi mit ner Art Schleim?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das währe epic. auf so einem grünen schleim teil durch nordend flutschen..


----------



## vekol (27. März 2010)

vickie schrieb:


> Schleim / Rauch, alles Käse....
> Soll der Alchi seine Kräuter anzünden damit eine Wolke kommt?



Also so schlecht finde ich das mit dem Rauch garnicht. Er könnte sich ja was draus drehen und nach Konsum fliegen...We're flying high Könnte man auch RP technisch gut einbauen, so in Richtung Suchtprobleme bewältigen o.ä.


----------



## violentsolution (27. März 2010)

Die Vorschläge hier sind allerdings besser als die bereits implementierte "reitbare Dildo-Rakete" vom "Liebe liegt in der Luft"-Event. Diese droppte ja auch bei den 3 untoten Apothekerheinis - da ist der zusammenhang auch n bisl weit hergeholt.
Aber zur Thematik an sich:
Der Alchimist züchtet sich mittels eigens hergestelltem Spezial-Dünger über einen Zeitraum von 2 Wochen eine reitbare Tentakelpflanze, auf der er durch die unendlichen Weiten Azeroths schlawenzeln kann.


----------



## Dominau (3. April 2010)

Wie wärs mit sowas:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht doch auch geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der alchi hockt dann auf dem kopf


----------



## Elnor (3. April 2010)

Coole Idee ^^ würde mir gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

